# Did you hear the new rumor?



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well a little birdie told me that someone else has been taking bites from an Apple :zip:


Hmmmm, I wonder who that could be :wink:. Look out people, he is gonna be burning up some dots.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who that could be :wink:. Look out people, he is gonna be burning up some dots.


He is shooting Spirals from what I hear.....so that means it is someone that likes aggressive cams :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

VA Vince said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder who that could be :wink:. Look out people, he is gonna be burning up some dots.


Well with a comment like this it certainly isn't Bro'-Ho'. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya I know you've been taking bites from the poision apple lately but I couldn't resist.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

Who could it be????????

I have my guess.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Well with a comment like this it certainly isn't Bro'-Ho'. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya I know you've been taking bites from the poision apple lately but I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Well considering that it's been known since Sept by most that I switched....it can't possibly be me:wink:

And wasn't your name below mine when the dust settled on the Hill....maybe it's you


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

when the cool kids start switching to the not so popular and lesser known brands, then it's a big deal.

right now, when they jump around from big name to big name....it's boring gossip. kinda like tradin nike for adidas


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well considering that it's been known since Sept by most that I switched....it can't possibly be me:wink:
> 
> And wasn't your name below mine when the dust settled on the Hill....maybe it's you


LMAO!!!!!! I have to give that one to you. But I will defend myself and say that I had never shot any field rounds before hitting the hill. Not to mention I hadn't been shoot a bow for roughly 10 years before getting back into it this past spring. But I'm not making excuses. You were in deed farther up the leader board than I at the Hill. We'll see who's who the next time we meet! :wink: Perhaps in Mechanicburg. But that's still up in the air at this time.

It's not me taking biting from an apple. I've got no problem admitting if I was. I'm shooting a Mathews now.

Is this person taking bites from the apple a VA. boy or an MD. boy?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> LMAO!!!!!! I have to give that one to you. But I will defend myself and say that I had never shot any field rounds before hitting the hill. Not to mention I hadn't been shoot a bow for roughly 10 years before getting back into it this past spring. But I'm not making excuses. You were in deed farther up the leader board than I at the Hill. We'll see who's who the next time we meet! :wink: Perhaps in Mechanicburg. But that's still up in the air at this time.
> 
> It's not me taking biting from an apple. I've got no problem admitting if I was. I'm shooting a Mathews now.
> 
> Is this person taking bites from the apple a VA. boy or an MD. boy?


We shall meet again for sure...:wink: 

I'm just glad that you came and fell in love with field 

The person isn't from Md or Va...well at least not the person I am talking about THIS TIME....but there is someone in VA that has a fruit basket on the way


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> when the cool kids start switching to the not so popular and lesser known brands, then it's a big deal.
> 
> right now, when they jump around from big name to big name....it's boring gossip. kinda like tradin nike for adidas


Cool kids don't go to lesser names :wink:

And I switched to Addidas a few years ago . They are great to shoot in and you can get two pair for the price of one pair of Nikes:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> The person isn't from Md or Va...well at least not the person I am talking about THIS TIME....but there is someone in VA that has a fruit basket on the way


My guess/guesses are wrong then.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Oooh!oooh...I know of somebody too...!!! What do I win...???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Oooh!oooh...I know of somebody too...!!! What do I win...???


Tuning help


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well a little birdie told me that someone else has been taking bites from an Apple :zip:


there is really only a couple of types of archers, 

Archers who have always shot the apple
Archers that have and then have not and then have again.
Archers that will shoot the apple when they get serious.

there that's about it. 

so who down south has taken a bite?? which configuration? doesn't matter.
Set the top cam to hit stop 1/64 of an inch ahead of the bottom cam stop and you will be in a good starting place.
heck it is my final place. for me...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well a little birdie told me that someone else has been taking bites from an Apple :zip:


OK Hornet, time to spill the beans. 

You know...CIA headquarters ain't too far from where you live. I'm thinking they should develope a new interrogation technique...arrow-boarding.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK Hornet, time to spill the beans.
> 
> You know...CIA headquarters ain't too far from where you live. I'm thinking they should develope a new interrogation technique...arrow-boarding.


I am not spilling anything....my source spoke on a condition of anonymity 

But you know HSPN always has the info :wink:

For those of you that are not real quick today....that's *H*(ornet)*SPN*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*ITTT'SSSSSssss MEEEEEEeeeee.......ITTTT'SSSSSsssssss MEEEEEEEEeeeeeee

Oh wait.....HOYT is all that I have ever shot!!!!!

OK.....Give us a hint.........Boxers or Briefs???????????*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *ITTT'SSSSSssss MEEEEEEeeeee.......ITTTT'SSSSSsssssss MEEEEEEEEeeeeeee
> 
> Oh wait.....HOYT is all that I have ever shot!!!!!
> 
> ...


Briefs.....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Briefs.....


*Welll.....that narrows it down.......*
.


----------



## ScottJM (Jun 19, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Briefs.....


How do you know that????? :mg:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

ScottJM said:


> How do you know that????? :mg:


Was thinking the same thing...but I ain't going there.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I could use alittle fruit in my diet also :tongue: Somone must not have been getting their daily allowance. Should of had a V8 instead.  My computer crashed this weekend and this is the first post I click on.....:whoo: gonna be a fun week!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ScottJM said:


> How do you know that????? :mg:


Because I have been to a lot of shoots....and I am a night owl in comparison to most field archers I know. 

You would be surprised at some of the things you see after midnight....:zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because I have been to a lot of shoots....and I am a night owl in comparison to most field archers I know.
> 
> You would be surprised at some of the things you see after midnight....:zip:


Haynes or Fruit of the loom? :shade:


----------



## ScottJM (Jun 19, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because I have been to a lot of shoots....and I am a night owl in comparison to most field archers I know.
> 
> You would be surprised at some of the things you see after midnight....:zip:


Reminds me of the Clapton tune "After Midnight"

"After Midnight"
"We gonna let it all hang out"


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Haynes or Fruit of the loom? :shade:


If he can answer that one...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ScottJM said:


> Reminds me of the Clapton tune "After Midnight"
> 
> "After Midnight"
> "We gonna let it all hang out"


And folks thought I went to bed early due to my age - no way - there's just some things I don't want to be witness to.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> If he can answer that one...


Right....I am not getting that close to a guy running around in draws....:fear:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Right....I am not getting that close to a guy running around in draws....:fear:


I was going to start worring about you...(and watching my back:wink


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

So who's got the fruit????


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Right....I am not getting that close to a guy running around in draws....:fear:



*Welllllllll.....you missed quite a show Saturday night in room 313!!!

I felt just like one of the guys!!!!*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllllllll.....you missed quite a show Saturday night in room 313!!!
> 
> I felt just like one of the guys!!!!*
> .


Should have been in 318....you would have felt like a lady :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Must have had a hair salon set up and running in 318


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> must have had a hair salon set up and running in 318


*So that is why his hair looked like...:scared: on Sunday...*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *So that is why his hair looked like...:scared: on Sunday...*
> .


I beat you can count on one finger the # of times you have seen me without a shaved head.....


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Does this person in question ride a Harley?:smile:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

And I'm only guessing here.......I think that it is a Monster of a shooter. :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> Does this person in question ride a Harley?:smile:


No....it's not OBT....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> And I'm only guessing here.......I think that it is a Monster of a shooter. :noidea:


No soup for you.....

But there has been a lot of people wanting to see him with a VE or UE in his hands....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I know a NC archer who had ordered his "apple", but I doubt that is who you're referring to. :smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I know a NC archer who had ordered his "apple", but I doubt that is who you're referring to. :smile:


I am every place....so don't be so sure that I am not talking about anyone....and this person HAS a bow with spiral cams...

could be new....could be used....either way I know it will be a shooter.:thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am every place....so don't be so sure that I am not talking about anyone....and this person HAS a bow with spiral cams...
> 
> could be new....could be used....either way I know it will be a shooter.:thumb:


I seriously doubt we're talking about the same person, since I'm pretty sure you only know "my guy" in passing. He was at LAS with the rest of the NC crowd, however. :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Did he shoot just as many Xs as Chance at Lancaster?*


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Did he shoot just as many Xs as Chance at Lancaster?*


Oh that was me!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Did he shoot just as many Xs as Chance at Lancaster?*


No he sure didn't - and that's why I'm wondering why he didn't buy a PSE bow. :mg:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Jarlicker was lookin hard at them Hoyt's a LAS on Friday when I saw him. I could read his mind. He was thinkin with that Vantage I would have an advantage.... and he does have briefs.. 

If it ain't him, I can tell you he wants one BAD... 

Kelly Ward might try a bite just to see if the apple is poisoned or not.

The only one down that way with any sense is Copper Steve. He has one of them white Storm trooper looking Hoyts, and shoots dots pretty good with it from what I hear.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Did he shoot just as many Xs as Chance at Lancaster?*


Everyone that shot that many are already shooting a Hoyt :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No he sure didn't - and that's why I'm wondering why he didn't buy a PSE bow. :mg:


You are to new to notice....but Chance, Nathan, and Griggs are the only people that shoot a PSE worth a damn :doh:

You didn't notice how you only saw about 5 PSEs out of the 240+ bows being shot


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Jarlicker was lookin hard at them Hoyt's a LAS on Friday when I saw him. I could read his mind. He was thinkin with that Vantage I would have an advantage.... and he does have briefs..
> 
> If it ain't him, I can tell you he wants one BAD...
> 
> ...


Nope...

It was great guess though.:thumb: Because he was still looking on Sun when I left AFTER all the shoot offs. That is a long look for sure....in fact Vince and I didn't let ours get more then 5 ft from us when you non Hoyt shooters were around....

Hell Prag was so jealous he threw one on the ground......


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope...
> 
> It was great guess though.:thumb: Because he was still looking on Sun when I left AFTER all the shoot offs. That is a long look for sure....in fact Vince and I didn't let ours get more then 5 ft from us when you non Hoyt shooters were around....
> 
> Hell Prag was so jealous he threw one on the ground......



that had to be an accident.. :angel:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Everyone that shot that many are already shooting a Hoyt :wink:


*OHHHHHhhhhh NOOOO..NOOOO...NOOOoooooooo :nono::nono::nono: Better check again BUZZZzzzz BOY!!!!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hell Prag was so jealous he threw one on the ground......





Bees said:


> that had to be an accident.. :angel:


Let the sleeping dog lay! In fact there's a picture on the LAS web sight that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that the bow in question was very close to hitting the floor while Rob was giving us our instructions. All it took was just a little more vibration and down it came.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let the sleeping dog lay! In fact there's a picture on the LAS web sight that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that the bow in question was very close to hitting the floor while Rob was giving us our instructions. All it took was just a little more vibration and down it came.


*......and that was one mean...rabid....foaming at the mouth...DOG!!!*
.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

3dshooter80 was sporting his brand new apple at COS tonight. The little dickens almost shot his first 300 vegas game his first try out with the bow.
Finished with a 299 missed his next to last arrow.
He was paying attention at LAS. he learned to bouce his Hoyt bow off the concrete before even attempting to shoot it. Yes just playing with it in his Garage. 

Can we all say dumb s--t together.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that ain't who Bro Ho was talkin' 'bout...Good shooting Chad...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dumb ish 

We know the bows can handle the triple jump....but the other parts don't always stick the landing :doh:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dumb ish
> 
> We know the bows can handle the triple jump....but the other parts don't always stick the landing :doh:


Its no fun watching it happen...makes me a littleukey:...I dropped my OR down the basement stairs awhile back...the bow survived OK, but some of the other stuff was mangled...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dumb ish
> 
> We know the bows can handle the triple jump....but the other parts don't always stick the landing :doh:


But can it handle the Triple Lindy? 

sorry gotta quote this......"You look like the poster boy for birth control. JIMMY, it's a party. What's your story? What's the matter? The ARCHERY meet? Forget about it. It's history. Come on, will ya? Snap into it!"


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Way to let the cat out of the bag there, Jarlicker!! I was looking forward to wiping the floor with Prag, Chopper Steve, and the rest of the gang on Thursday night. 
I have to admit, there might be a Firestorm colored Bowtech going up for sale here in the next week or two:mg:. I was definitely impressed by how the new Vantage X7 that I got from Scottie (this is your shout-out) held and shot. I really like the geometry of the bow, it holds like a rock and feels very tight and crisp at the shot. 
SORRY to hijack, Jarlicker made me do it....
I am very interested to see just who BroHo is talking about. Then again, I am sure whoever it is can whoop my arse, so I really don't care


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Way to let the cat out of the bag there, Jarlicker!! I was looking forward to wiping the floor with Prag, Chopper Steve, and the rest of the gang on Thursday night.
> I have to admit, there might be a Firestorm colored Bowtech going up for sale here in the next week or two:mg:. I was definitely impressed by how the new Vantage X7 that I got from Scottie (this is your shout-out) held and shot. I really like the geometry of the bow, it holds like a rock and feels very tight and crisp at the shot.
> SORRY to hijack, Jarlicker made me do it....
> I am very interested to see just who BroHo is talking about. Then again, I am sure whoever it is can whoop my arse, so I really don't care


Well, I was expecting to see you carrying an apple on Thu so it wouldn't have been a big surprise. Now what's this about you dropping a point on the last end? Folded like a cheap suit. :shade:

Was there any talk last night about the "league"? Never got a response to my email asking if it would be league only shooters on the announced nights.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Would Mac look to fruit in an attempt to keep up with the Hornet???


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

:set1_thinking:


Bees said:


> Would Mac look to fruit in an attempt to keep up with the Hornet???


*Only if he shoots a "LUCKY" bow.....but I don't think he can handle the poundage......

Nahhhhh.....he's toooo "Mystified" right now....hummmm...wait....he has been MIA here since LAS....maybe he has a new secret..:set1_thinking:*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> :set1_thinking:
> 
> *Only if he shoots a "LUCKY" bow.....but I don't think he can handle the poundage......
> 
> ...


Let me tell you what I "heard" about ole Mac. Seems he came home from LAS. Couple days later he pulls his bow out of the case and shoot 3 arrows. All 3 arrows are in the X. Four days later those same 3 arrows are still in the target.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let me tell you what I "heard" about ole Mac. Seems he came home from LAS. Couple days later he pulls his bow out of the case and shoot 3 arrows. All 3 arrows are in the X. Four days later those same 3 arrows are still in the target.


*WELLLlllll.....I agree....why mess with.... P E R F E C T I O N !!!!!!!!

.....and he shouldn't use up all of those Xs before Vegas....:wink:*
.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLlllll.....I agree....why mess with.... P E R F E C T I O N !!!!!!!!
> 
> .....and he shouldn't use up all of those Xs before Vegas....:wink:*
> .


Why not...??? Its not like he is going to use them at Vegas...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Why not...??? Its not like he is going to use them at Vegas...


Unless there's X's on the craps table.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Unless there's X's on the craps table.


*Hummmmm....no Xs on the table....but there is a 10:teeth:.... then a 9 :scared:...then a 8 :laugh2:..... then a 7 :doh:.... then a 6:mad2:..... then a 5:vom: ....

I'm thinking he might want to continue to sit at the poker table and take his chances there.......*
.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3dshooter80 said:


> Way to let the cat out of the bag there, Jarlicker!! I was looking forward to wiping the floor with Prag, Chopper Steve, and the rest of the gang on Thursday night.
> I have to admit, there might be a Firestorm colored Bowtech going up for sale here in the next week or two:mg:. I was definitely impressed by how the new Vantage X7 that I got from Scottie (this is your shout-out) held and shot. I really like the geometry of the bow, it holds like a rock and feels very tight and crisp at the shot.
> SORRY to hijack, Jarlicker made me do it....
> I am very interested to see just who BroHo is talking about. Then again, I am sure whoever it is can whoop my arse, so I really don't care



:thumbs_up 3DShooter80 :thumbs_up

so did ya clean up???? 

all the better shooters have them.. :thumbs_up 

apples that is....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> :thumbs_up 3DShooter80 :thumbs_up
> 
> so did ya clean up????
> 
> ...


:zip::zip::zip::zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Would Mac look to fruit in an attempt to keep up with the Hornet???


He is at the point where he needs to get an Apple shooter to shoot for him....getting af fruit basket won't help him catch up :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hummmmm....no Xs on the table....but there is a 10:teeth:.... then a 9 :scared:...then a 8 :laugh2:..... then a 7 :doh:.... then a 6:mad2:..... then a 5:vom: ....
> 
> I'm thinking he might want to continue to sit at the poker table and take his chances there.......*
> .


Stop telling everyone what Eddie shot his last two ends at LAS


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop telling everyone what Eddie shot his last two ends at LAS


Eddie just likes a little of all the target "buffet" items. :zip:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Bees,
so far, I have been impressed with the apple. The only problem is that I can't put it down long enough for my muscles to regain strength I am really liking the bow, but I didn't shoot that well last night. I just need some "string time" now. 
I remember now why I missed my Ultratec's and my ProElite so much. They are a great shooting piece of equipment. 
Chad


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Bees,
> so far, I have been impressed with the apple. The only problem is that I can't put it down long enough for my muscles to regain strength I am really liking the bow, but I didn't shoot that well last night. I just need some "string time" now.
> I remember now why I missed my Ultratec's and my ProElite so much. They are a great shooting piece of equipment.
> Chad


Yea, you did seem to be struggling a little last night so I decided to quit giving you a hard time. :wink: Wonder if the difference between Tue & Thu nights might have anything to do with $20 worth of washers.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

3dshooter80 said:


> Bees,
> so far, I have been impressed with the apple. The only problem is that I can't put it down long enough for my muscles to regain strength I am really liking the bow, but I didn't shoot that well last night. I just need some "string time" now.
> I remember now why I missed my Ultratec's and my ProElite so much. They are a great shooting piece of equipment.
> Chad


Sometimes ya just have to take a break. Like my hand will get hurting so I won't shoot for a week, just rest. After a weeks rest when I pick the bow up and shoot it is usually really good, I guess because I am rested.. 

Learning to shoot under pressure is the mental part of archery that everyone talks about, but not much concrete help to get it..

I asked a really good archery Last night what he did about the touranment nerves problem. He said you just have to keep doing it until you get it.. 

I guess it's like baseball enough times at bat and ya get a hit.. 

good luck.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> He is at the point where he needs to get an Apple shooter to shoot for him....getting af fruit basket won't help him catch up :doh:



 that might could be arranged


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

There is still someone about to take a bite of an apple...who could it be:noidea:?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Fast Miss Eddie maybe, how about Snapthis??? maybe treeman65 has seen the light, Where has Scarson been could he be in secret work out with the apple dumpling gang????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Fast Miss Eddie maybe, how about Snapthis??? maybe treeman65 has seen the light, Where has Scarson been could he be in secret work out with the apple dumpling gang????


No_X_Eddie - no way
SnapThis is now affectionately known as StrapThis (you had to be there [both days])
TreeMonkey - can't say, but I have my doubts
Carson - man, he's been eating from the apple barrel since day one.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Fast Miss Eddie maybe, how about Snapthis??? maybe treeman65 has seen the light, Where has Scarson been could he be in secret work out with the apple dumpling gang????


Treeman is a blowie through and through...fast eddie hardly counts, Snapthis might for awhile, but he'd be back to his Bowman in no time, scarson already is an apple shooter...besides, I never saw where Bro Ho said it was a Carolina boy (course he didn't say it wasn't either...)


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No_X_Eddie - no way
> SnapThis is now affectionately known as StrapThis (you had to be there [both days])
> TreeMonkey - can't say, but I have my doubts
> Carson - man, he's been eating from the apple barrel since day one.


Well Sarge could sure use one and the only one of note down that Way would be Kward, could she be tempted???? 

And Kieth has been down there showing you all the way, but ya refuse to follow in his Trail.. 

So come on Hornet spill the beans...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Darrin M Nibblin on an apple???:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Is Darrin M Nibblin on an apple???:zip:


Nope....he is playing golf 

Didn't even shoot LAS.....but I know that he isn't shooting a Hoyt AGAIN....he went down that road a few years ago and went home FAST.

At LAS I was standing around chatting on Sat before dinner and I hear..."HORNET"

Turn around and there is the Gnome....he hadn't even heard that I was back to an Apple....or he didn't believe it was true....one or the other. But it ain't him. He will retire from shooting with a Martin in his hand:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No_X_Eddie - no way
> SnapThis is now affectionately known as StrapThis (you had to be there [both days])
> TreeMonkey - can't say, but I have my doubts
> Carson - man, he's been eating from the apple barrel since day one.


Well lets see.....

Eddie....does it really matter what he shoots Seriously do you think I would waste anyones time with that:wink:

as for the other three.....I don't know them personally and they aren't on my radar.:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I know, I know - at least I know of someone else that now has bitten the apple. A little cyber stalking is all it took. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

you guys still haven't figured it out :chortle:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I happen to know of someone who is poised to take a big ole bite this coming weekend....and no it isn't me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> you guys still haven't figured it out :chortle:


OK...you've had your fun.  Time to let us know there Hornet.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I happen to know of someone who is poised to take a big ole bite this coming weekend....and no it isn't me.


I heard that one too...:secret:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK...you've had your fun.  Time to let us know there Hornet.


Would you like to use a Life Line? 

You can phone a friend....or ask the auidience....

I have already taken enough names off the board so your 50-50 is used up :doh:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it the Hammer???


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Would you like to use a Life Line?
> 
> You can phone a friend....or ask the auidience....
> 
> I have already taken enough names off the board so your 50-50 is used up :doh:


who ever it is must not be on my radar...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Is it the Hammer???


Nope....

I am surprised you haven't used a life line like the others that have stopped guessing :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> who ever it is must not be on my radar...


If he isn't on your radar.....then you need to call Brinks and update becuase he should be all over it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Would you like to use a Life Line?
> 
> You can phone a friend....or ask the auidience....
> 
> I have already taken enough names off the board so your 50-50 is used up :doh:


If I use 'phone a friend' do you wanna take a guess on who I would call? :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....
> 
> I am surprised you haven't used a life line like the others that have stopped guessing :wink:


What fun is that??? :tongue: Is it Dietmar???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....
> 
> I am surprised you haven't used a life line like the others that have stopped guessing :wink:


Can I solve the puzzle???

how about another hint dosent matter what bow he has he still sucks!:zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I happen to know of someone who is poised to take a big ole bite this coming weekend....and no it isn't me.


I wonder who that could be???:zip::wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Can I solve the puzzle???
> 
> how about another hint dosent matter what bow he has he still sucks!:zip:


That narrows it down quite a bit.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> That narrows it down quite a bit.:wink:


Yea but already know hornet has a apple!!!!:wink::tongue:ukey:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

My vote is the boy who has a birthday on Monday. Maybe he'll finally be "all grown up."


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The person in questions bow would be of no use to me. I would have to try shooting it standing on my head.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> My vote is the boy who has a birthday on Monday. Maybe he'll finally be "all grown up."


GREAT GUESS.....but it's a wrong one. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> The person in questions bow would be of no use to me. I would have to try shooting it standing on my head.


DING....DING.....DING

WINNER....WINNER.... Chicken Dinner :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> DING....DING.....DING
> 
> WINNER....WINNER.... Chicken Dinner :darkbeer:


Ref post 84 - that's the same person I was speaking of. If you need the "cyber stalkng" evidence, I'll be glad to provide it. :wink: The person in question closed his WTT ad and I swapped a Hoyt ProTuner mount with him yesterday for a Martin ProTuner mount. :zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you but I feel a little let down. A 3 page thread and the person in question was him. Seems like a little too much fanfare don't ya think??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but I feel a little let down. A 3 page thread and the person in question was him. Seems like a little too much fanfare don't ya think??


Way too much fanfare considering who it is. :wink: It'll take a LOT more than a Hoyt to get him "in the running".


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Way too much fanfare considering who it is. :wink: It'll take a LOT more than a Hoyt to get him "in the running".


*WOOOOOOoooooooooo.......I'm feeling a match in the near future......

Better watch it "Struttin' Rooster".......you just might get "PLUCKED"!!!!!*
.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Who??*

I'm still in the dark. (Imagine that :embara


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ref post 84 - that's the same person I was speaking of. If you need the "cyber stalkng" evidence, I'll be glad to provide it. :wink: The person in question closed his WTT ad and I swapped a Hoyt ProTuner mount with him yesterday for a Martin ProTuner mount. :zip:


and how in the heck was anyone supposed to know that from that post :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but I feel a little let down. A 3 page thread and the person in question was him. Seems like a little too much fanfare don't ya think??





pragmatic_lee said:


> Way too much fanfare considering who it is. :wink: It'll take a LOT more than a Hoyt to get him "in the running".



It's not my fault that it took you all 3 pages to figure it out.:embara:

How was I too know you guys had window licking tendencies :doh:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's not my fault that it took you all 3 pages to figure it out.:embara:
> 
> How was I too know you guys had window licking tendencies :doh:


I'm starting to wonder if they all rode the short bus to school...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they all rode the short bus to school...



so which one???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> so which one???


You still ain't figured it out bees:doh:?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> You still ain't figured it out bees:doh:?


what I mean is:

which apple fell out of the tree and landed in your hands??


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Brown Hornet 
It's not my fault that it took you all 3 pages to figure it out.

*How was I too know you guys had window licking tendencies *

Trust me after meeting these guys you just know.
Thats just part of the game I guess.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

All this jibber jabber for him?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

do ya suppose I should put him on my radar screen now???? :noidea:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

If he shows up on any radar you would think it would be an echo off a flock of pigeons or something.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> All this jibber jabber for him?


I said it wasn't a BIG name....shooting wise anyway. But that is big news....

and like a said.....I figured the quicker folks would figure it out quicker then they did:zip:

Hell X_hunter figured it out ages ago.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> do ya suppose I should put him on my radar screen now???? :noidea:


Since he beat you on the Hill.....maybe it should be the other way around.....:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> If he shows up on any radar you would think it would be an echo off a flock of pigeons or something.


:chortle: I don't even know what to say about that one :chortle: :darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> if he shows up on any radar you would think it would be an echo off a flock of pigeons or something.


lol!!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> If he shows up on any radar you would think it would be an echo off a flock of pigeons or something.


better watch out, Hoyt takes B shooters sand turns them into A shooters don't they????


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hell X_hunter figured it out ages ago.


That right there is a miracle in itself.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bees said:


> better watch out, Hoyt takes B shooters sand turns them into A shooters don't they????


That only works if your a "B" shooter to start.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> That only works if your a "B" shooter to start.



oh !! :noidea:

better watch out Hoyt takes C shooters and turns them into B shooters don't they.

is that better???


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

If they do that to this guy I am in big time.
Heck this could be Hoyts new main Marketing Boy.
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

coool,........ now i dont have to buy a new one.. i'll just show him how to 


shoot his... !!


:wink:






















































sarge... YOU SUCK !!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> do ya suppose I should put him on my radar screen now???? :noidea:


:nyah:to you too...when you beat me on the Billy hill then you can start talking...


jarlicker said:


> If he shows up on any radar you would think it would be an echo off a flock of pigeons or something.


Cold, but pretty funny...(and kinda true too...)


Brown Hornet said:


> Since he beat you on the Hill.....maybe it should be the other way around.....:doh:


Thanks for havin' my back...



Spoon13 said:


> That only works if your a "B" shooter to start.


Cold spoon...cold

Here I try to have a quiet night to myself....and I find y'all smearing my name all over AT...not right:nono:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh and paaw...You ain't beat me yet (and notice I said yet) so I guess that means you suck more...or is it harder...:dontknow:???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

We kid because we care!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Oh and paaw...You ain't beat me yet (and notice I said yet) so I guess that means you suck more...or is it harder...:dontknow:???




```

```
........ since i have a lot of time right now to devote to archery..

i'm in skool'in right now... got me a goooood 'ol professoe of archery....:wink:

.and lets seeeeeeee.. isnt there a cpl of shoots on the near 

horizon in kaklakieeevillleton ?????? ! sooon... not yet, but soon !!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I hope you do start whoopin' on me paaw...secret:I do suck...don't tell anybody...)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> We kid because we care!!


Yeah right...BTW you owe me 2 crispies...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ........ since i have a lot of time right now to devote to archery..
> ...


When Da HOOD gets done with him He BE DA PAW
This could get good. sarge and southpaaw... hmmmm let me think about this for awhile....


----------

